# Canine Caviar or FROMM



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

Riley has been on the grain free Canine Cavier since August 2nd and has been doing Great!
I am struggling because their customer service is pretty awful!! hwell:

I was Thinking of Maybe trying a grain free FROMM.... I have tried the Chicken A La Veg
and Pork & Applesauce once before but he had a reaction to what I think was the grains in them.....

Who here feeds Canine Caviar and/or FROMM and what are your reviews?

THANKS!! :becky:


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Are those all you can get?


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

No... What are some other good ones?

We have already tried Orijen, Acana, Now!, Taste of The Wild and some Primal and Natures Variety RAW


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

What was wrong with all the other kibbles you've fed?


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

- Orijen was Too Rich...

- He just would not touch Now! at all...

- Taste of The Wild is a Diamond Product which I want Nothing to do with....

- He did Good on Acana until their recent formula change where he was 
having an allergic reaction to something in it...

He's an 8.5 - 9lb Yorkie... Tends to be a bit sensitive to things...


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

What about trying Go! It's the same company as Now with a different formulation. I'd also try soaking the kibble in hit water to release the aroma. 

Dehydrated or freeze dried foods could be an option too.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think fromms might be a good option, a lot of our customers like it, especially for small dogs since kibble size is like cat food. I prefer their grain free line like the game bird recipe and salmon tunalini


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

tdc said:


> Riley has been on the grain free Canine Cavier since August 2nd and has been doing Great!
> I am struggling because their customer service is pretty awful!! hwell:
> 
> I was Thinking of Maybe trying a grain free FROMM.... I have tried the Chicken A La Veg
> ...


Isn't Canine Caviar the food that claims to be the only food on the market that prevents cancer?

For that reason I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Isn't Canine Caviar the food that claims to be the only food on the market that prevents cancer?
> 
> For that reason I wouldn't even consider it.


Cattle and cow feed. I'll be a customer when I buy a dairy farm.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> Isn't Canine Caviar the food that claims to be the only food on the market that prevents cancer?
> 
> For that reason I wouldn't even consider it.


It claims to reduce the risk of cancer, not prevent.
"Canine Caviar is the ONLY alkaline based dog food in America that is specifically designed to reduce the risk of cancer!"
http://www.caninecaviar.com/


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

BeagleCountry said:


> It claims to reduce the risk of cancer, not prevent.
> "Canine Caviar is the ONLY alkaline based dog food in America that is specifically designed to reduce the risk of cancer!"
> http://www.caninecaviar.com/


LOL, it is still a lie.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

Well you could always look at the ingredient list, and then look at the price difference. Here, I just don't see a question as to which one is better.


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

How is it a lie?

Would you feed FROMM over CC?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Many of th Canine Caviar formulas have extreme levels of phosphorus. 1.6% *minimum* DM basis. 1.6% is the extreme *maximum* allowed by AAFCO. Kidney damage is not something to take lightly because it is irreversible.


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

So you definitely wouldn't feed it?!

I'm feeding the grain free open sky right now... 
Fed the grain free Wild ocean for 3 months...

This dog food thing is so confusing!! :-(


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

It is quite pricey compared to the FROMM


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

tdc said:


> It is quite pricey compared to the FROMM


It is a rip-off. The high levels of phosphorous are proof the the guy doesn't know what he is doing and/or the sources of protein are very bad.

If you like Fromm, Fromm Gold or Classic is a much better product.

DaViking wasn't kidding when he said it was like animal feed. 

Anyone that says the foods "reduce" the risk of cancer should be avoided.


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Many of th Canine Caviar formulas have extreme levels of phosphorus. 1.6% *minimum* DM basis. 1.6% is the extreme *maximum* allowed by AAFCO. Kidney damage is not something to take lightly because it is irreversible.


I just checked my bags....
Open sky has. .8%
Wild Ocean has 1.0%


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> It is a rip-off. The high levels of phosphorous are proof the the guy doesn't know what he is doing and/or the sources of protein are very bad.
> 
> If you like Fromm, Fromm Gold or Classic is a much better product.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I really appreciate your responses...
I just want the best for my buddy....
I don't mind paying if its going to be high quality and good stuff
But I don't want to be paying for Crap!!!!


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

I do Know that their customer service is not very good. 
I can't get any responses to my emails from days ago.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

tdc said:


> Thanks!! I really appreciate your responses...
> I just want the best for my buddy....
> I don't mind paying if its going to be high quality and good stuff
> But I don't want to be paying for Crap!!!!


Don't be led to believe that the best food costs more, is grain free or has very high levels of protein. 

Unfortunately, this has become the norm.

There is nothing more proven than good old chicken and rice/corn/oats/sorghum/barley plus a dash of beet pulp.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Interesting because the good old chicken and rice certainly didn't work for Duke and many other dogs. 

The calciumhosphourous in the ocean is 2.6:1. The open sky is 1:.8. That doesn't look bad at all to me. The calcium is kind of high in the ocean, but not dangerously high. The ingredients aren't bad either. 

If it works I'd stick with it.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Interesting because the good old chicken and rice certainly didn't work for Duke and many other dogs.
> 
> The calciumhosphourous in the ocean is 2.6:1. The open sky is 1:.8. That doesn't look bad at all to me. The calcium is kind of high in the ocean, but not dangerously high. The ingredients aren't bad either.
> 
> If it works I'd stick with it.


There are certainly exceptions but you are talking about 1 in 10,000 dogs. Most times a problem is simply in the mind of the owner or a case of overfeeding leading to loose stools.

There is a dog show on TV right now and just be aware that 95% of those dogs are "slumming" on Pro Plan, Eukanuba & Royal Canin. Maybe even a Dr. Tim's dog in there.

:becky:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I feed Fromm grain free and am very happy with it, very! Nicest coats on my girls, decent stools, good health and energy, no tummy issues. I stick mostly to the surf n turf and beef frittata.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I have fed both Fromm and Canine Caviar in the past, but neither right now. I would not return to Canine Caviar because #1: it produced very bad yeasty ears in both my dogs and #2: it's high-priced for what it is.

I've fed Fromm Surf & Turf and one of my dogs did great on it, but the other seemed to get goopy eyes. Overall, I think Fromm has some good formulas but goes overboard including every ingredient under the sun . . . seems to be a trend among brands though.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> There are certainly exceptions but you are talking about 1 in 10,000 dogs. Most times a problem is simply in the mind of the owner or a case of overfeeding leading to loose stools.
> 
> There is a dog show on TV right now and just be aware that 95% of those dogs are "slumming" on Pro Plan, Eukanuba & Royal Canin. Maybe even a Dr. Tim's dog in there.
> 
> :becky:


The french bulldog on it is fed raw


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I feed their feline caviar to my cats and I really love it for older or younger cats for putting on weight, my guys just loved it! For my dog, I probably wouldn't consider it, I had a bad experience with their rep when they came to our Dogfest event that we have every year. Here is how the conversation went…
Rep: Hello, do you have a dog or cat?
Me: Hello, I have both, but am looking for a sample for my dog that doesn't have fish in it.
Rep: Ok, here is a chicken sample, our foods are single source proteins, this DEFINITELY doesn't have fish in it
Me: *looks at ingredient list* It says whitefish right here as the 4th ingredient, anything else?
Rep: Really? Oh, it does... try the lamb sample, this DEFINITELY doesn't have fish
Me: *looks at ingredient list* This one has fish too *raises eyebrow* anything…else?
Rep: You're right, I don't know why this says it has fish. I'll have to check it out, well that's all the samples that I have
Me: OK, that's too bad, I guess I won't be trying your food, sorry *walks away* 

Just didn't get the idea that the guy knew what he was talking about. I'll stick with what has been working for us. LOL!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

My girls do very, very well on all 4 of the Fromm grain free varieties.
They do much better on grain free than grain inclusive.


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

Felix said:


> I feed their feline caviar to my cats and I really love it for older or younger cats for putting on weight, my guys just loved it! For my dog, I probably wouldn't consider it, I had a bad experience with their rep when they came to our Dogfest event that we have every year. Here is how the conversation went…
> Rep: Hello, do you have a dog or cat?
> Me: Hello, I have both, but am looking for a sample for my dog that doesn't have fish in it.
> Rep: Ok, here is a chicken sample, our foods are single source proteins, this DEFINITELY doesn't have fish in it
> ...



Ohhh My!!
How long ago was that? I don't see Fish in their chicken or lamb formulas, now....?!?!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

If you have an issue with the company, why not just call them? I've never used it so I can't answer your question.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Some years ago I fed Canine Caviar. I didn't use the only grain free they had at the time (venison) because it had too high of phosphorus content for my dogs. I used the Special Needs formula for some kidney issue dogs at the time and the Chicken and Lamb regular adult formulas for my other dogs. I also used their canned turkey. My dogs did well on it and liked it. I only stopped using it because my local pet store stopped selling it. I haven't used any of their new grain free formulas, but they look good to me. I do use Fromm grain free dry, and in fact am feeding it atm. I do top with various canned foods as well. My dogs are doing well on Fromm. My cat also eats Fromm, both dry and canned and is doing great, too. I admit I haven't had any experience with CC's customer service so I can't comment on that but Fromm's customer service has been great, in my experience.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

tdc said:


> Ohhh My!!
> How long ago was that? I don't see Fish in their chicken or lamb formulas, now....?!?!


In June. I think he was giving me cat food samples, those have 2 source proteins.


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> If you have an issue with the company, why not just call them? I've never used it so I can't answer your question.


That was my next approach.
I really wanted to get answers in writing so that I could easily share, via forwarding their email, with the other people I know who are also feeding it and had questions they wanted answered.


----------



## Gemma60538 (Dec 7, 2012)

I feed Canine Caviar grain free and it is the only food I will ever feed again! I tried Fromm's and it might be a second choice if CC were not available, but Jackson (my labrador) did not do nearly as well on it. He THRIVES on Canine Caviar! His coat is glossy, his breath is odorless, as is his rear, his muscles are beautiful. I am so picky about what I put in my sweet boy and I trust Canine Caviar 100%. Definitely try them! A percent of your purchase also goes to researching Canine Caviar. Check out all of the testimonies on their Facebook page with happy pet owners. I am most definitely one of them and I think you will be too!!


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

Gemma60538 said:


> I feed Canine Caviar grain free and it is the only food I will ever feed again! I tried Fromm's and it might be a second choice if CC were not available, but Jackson (my labrador) did not do nearly as well on it. He THRIVES on Canine Caviar! His coat is glossy, his breath is odorless, as is his rear, his muscles are beautiful. I am so picky about what I put in my sweet boy and I trust Canine Caviar 100%. Definitely try them! A percent of your purchase also goes to researching Canine Caviar. Check out all of the testimonies on their Facebook page with happy pet owners. I am most definitely one of them and I think you will be too!!


Yes! I have actually posted testimonies of my 2 1/2 year old Yorkie on their Facebook page.
I have been feeding Canine Caviar to him since August 2nd. He Loves the food and literally Still, 5 months later, shrieks for his meals... which he had Never done on any of the other foods I had tried. 

I was having an issue with their customer service.... and was thinking of switching to FROMM. I do know for a Fact that they Delete anything and everything negative from their Facebook page. They Deleted a couple of the issues/questions I had had about their having problems sourcing their duck, resulting in shortages and about the transfer of their Mill in Ohio to New York. They just recently worked a contract out with Hi-Tek Mills in Georgia.

I am Happy though to report that I went ahead and have stayed with Canine Caviar... and I couldn't be Happier. Seems they were doing a revamp of their web page so messages were not getting to them [or at least that is what they said....]. The Facebook deletions are still a bit Shady, but they have now answered all of my questions and I am more than satisfied with their food for my boy.


----------

